# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Προσπάθεια "νέου" από Κοκκινιά (κοντά Αγ.Σωτήρα)

## vmanolis

Έχω στήσει ένα Access Point και κεραία Grid "βλέποντας" προς Νεάπολη.
Αν κάποιος καταλάθος με δεί (Manos-awmn2819) ας στείλει ένα μήνυμα για να δοκιμάσουμε link.
Παραθέτω μια φωτό θέας της "ταράτσας". Εκτιμώ ότι δεν έχω και ότι καλύτερο από θέα, τουλάχιστον όμως έχω αρκετά περάσματα.
Σταδιακά θα δοκιμάσω και scan.

----------

